# Aldi cycle service kit, anyone got one?



## simon the viking (28 Jun 2014)

Aldi have tomorrow 29/06/14 their £19.99 cycle tool kit again and I've been thinking about getting something like it for a while as a starting point for a full kit by then add extra bits as I need them (and add better quality stuff as I break parts....)

Anyone using one..... and is it worth a punt at 20 quid?


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2014)

Is it worth a punt? Your call but imho no.

Better to buy decent tools as and when you need them. Whilst such kits can look like good value the tools can actually damage your components due to not being precision enough. Personally, l wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jun 2014)

Absolutely, the basics are not the best quality, but are serviceable.

The advantage is that you can extend your skills using these tools, and then if it becomes a regularly used item, then buy a quality one.


----------



## Snapper88 (28 Jun 2014)

I got one last time the multi tool is handy as is the spoke key. The pedal spanner is very poor as the metal chewed up when I put force through it the rest I haven't used yet.

You get what you pay for I guess


----------



## simon the viking (28 Jun 2014)

Thanks guys for answers so far.... i know they will be a bit chocolate but some parts will be better than others so, I'll go and have a butchers at it with an open mind and decide when I've seen it


----------



## Snapper88 (28 Jun 2014)

I got one purely to try some home maintenance on my winter hack & apart from the pedal spanner it's done what I needed & got me looking into more solid tools as & when I can afford them.

*edit* Recommend the work stand if you haven't already got one


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jun 2014)

I got a similar one from Lidl (slightly different tools, it was a bit ago, but same £20 pricetag). Mostly, it's fine. 

I don't like the multi-gauge spoke key much (buy a Spokey instead) and I've never used the adjustable spanner - the puncture kit was a bit pants too, as I recall (I prefer Rema patches). The other tools I found ok.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2014)

Should just say that I do still have the aldi/lidl one I bought many years ago. The chain whip broke on first use and I didn't want to risk the pedal spanner nor cassette tool, as they looked, on reconsidered opinion, to be made of cheese. I have used (and still do use) the small screw driver but as I already had one, it wasn't worth buying for that.

Nope, I think the only value in buying such a set would be to demonstrate the need to have decent tools!


----------



## KneesUp (28 Jun 2014)

It's a useful way to get all the main tools. I've used my chain whip, bottom bracket tool, crank extractor and a few other bits. The pedal spanners are indeed bobbins, but I also have a full set of proper spanners off Aldi so I don't need them. I bent the pin on the chain breaker, but that was my own cack-handedness. I expect the tools will wear out but I'll replace them as and when they do, and in the meantime I can do almost any bike job - except my bikes are old and I need an old fashioned BB tool and an old fashioned set of headset spanners.

And to add - I lost the multi tool but my folding allen key set fits nicely in the gap.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jun 2014)

yello said:


> Should just say that I do still have the aldi/lidl one I bought many years ago. The chain whip broke on first use and I didn't want to risk the pedal spanner nor cassette tool, as they looked, on reconsidered opinion, to be made of cheese. I have used (and still do use) the small screw driver but as I already had one, it wasn't worth buying for that.


YMMV, I guess. The BB tool was ok, but I bought a Cyclo one (because it's narrower, it's easier to bolt to the crank spindle when removing a stubborn BB). The cassette tool & chain whip have done numerous changes, similarly the pedal spanner (back when I only had the Giant SCR2, I used to swap to road pedals at the end of the week, and back to SPDs for commuting on Sunday night). I guess at £20, it's not easy to be consistent with quality control.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2014)

Yep, true enough.



John the Monkey said:


> I guess at £20, it's not easy to be consistent with quality control.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jun 2014)

It looks very similar to the halfords kit a got a few years ago 
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/tools-maintenance/tools/halfords-essential-bike-tool-kit


----------



## simon the viking (28 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> It looks very similar to the halfords kit a got a few years ago
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/tools-maintenance/tools/halfords-essential-bike-tool-kit


That looks a bit more comprehensive I must admit......


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Jun 2014)

Unusually for Aldi, its pretty poor quality stuff. The multi tool is made of cheese, the chain whip broke first time of use as did 2 of the tyre levers. I've pretty much abandoned it to the back of the shed. I would not buy another one even as a starter kit.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> It looks very similar to the halfords kit a got a few years ago
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/tools-maintenance/tools/halfords-essential-bike-tool-kit


That looks a lot better - it has the two tools I'm missing


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jun 2014)

simon the viking said:


> That looks a bit more comprehensive I must admit......


Its lasted at least 5 years of regular use , i had to add cable cutters, a better BB tool as i found the one supplied ok but not fantastic, bladed spoke holder for the rs11`s .
Some of the tools are not much use unless you have kids bikes or some retro machines with the old style BB`s
I plan to get a hollowtech BB tool for the boardman


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jun 2014)

This looks good but its a trip .......
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/full-tool-box-id_4760419.html


----------



## simon the viking (28 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> This looks good but its a trip .......
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/full-tool-box-id_4760419.html


Cheers but whilst the shops are good at the M1 junction..... I just can't stand the bun fight at the car park because of IKEA .
Didn't some one link to a wiggle one once at £35 once...... I cant see it though


----------



## simon the viking (29 Jun 2014)

I went for it in the end as I was after some cone spanners to service 2 sets of wheels anyway and they looked okay..... so took a punt Its says it got a 3 year warranty so I'm keeping the receipt and if I do break owt...........


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Jul 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Cheers but whilst the shops are good at the M1 junction..... I just can't stand the bun fight at the car park because of IKEA .
> Didn't some one link to a wiggle one once at £35 once...... I cant see it though


The Decathlon in Coventry might be easier to get to - it was easy get from on my way back from London on a Sunday. Saturday afternoons might be out, though - it's not far from the Ricoh.


----------

